# specialized armadillo elite



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I just got a flat on my armadillo elite. I have 2 thousand miles on them. I also use a tire liner with them. I figured I should be bullet proof. With the armadillo's I get a decrease in my avg. mph, about 1mph. Which I was willing to trade off with the peace of mind of not flatting. I'm thinking of trying the michelin kyrlion. Has anybody used both of these tires ? Just wondering if I should stay with the specialized or try the michelin kyrlion.


----------



## Ardent (Mar 25, 2007)

Speccy's armadillo elites have their rep as being like a rock for good reason, in terms of both puncture resistance and pliability. My guess is that you're probably just really, really unlucky, given that it was only 2000 miles and that you were using a tire liner on top of that. I'd give it ago for another few thousand miles, and see if you flat again. What on earth were you riding over, broken glass?


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

saccycling said:


> With the armadillo's I get a decrease in my avg. mph, about 1mph.


 Give me a break!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I got a set of the elites in a two for one deal from my sponsoring shop. I haven't been that impressed with the ride or flat resistance. IMO, if you are looking for a tire with similiar benefits, I recommend conti gatorskin ultras. I am currently using them while riding in Italy and the Balkans. The ride is better and the only flat has been a large thorn that probably would have flatted a car tire. They aren't as grippy as a race tire, but that is the tradeoff for high mileage and flat resistance.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*okay......*



marimba_artist said:


> Give me a break!


One break, Coming up........ Now go take a "Nappy" lil' man, you're too grumpy today to be here.


----------



## CycleMonkey (May 4, 2007)

Armadillos are hard to beat. You can ride through a field of glass without flatting. I've had several glass flats with Gatorskins, which I really like, but not a one with the Armadillos. Take the silly tire liner out. I've seen plenty of customers come in with flats caused by the liner, unless it's a Spin Skin. The edges of the thicker, rubbery type ones tend to slide during riding and eventually wear a hole in the tube. 2k miles is nothing to complain about either. Many tires on the market would have been thread bare by that point.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Been riding the Michelin Krylion Carbon's. Have had no problem until today. Large sidewall gash 1.5-2cm, which would have flatted anything. Probably got it on a drawbridge, which we have pleanty of here in S. FL. Instant flat, with a large 1cm gash in the tube as well. Used a Protein Bar wrapper as a tire liner so I could get home. Even with that, the tire gash opend up a bit more, but held. Looking for replacement tire, considering the Armadillo's, but have been happy with Krylion Carbon. They don't roll as nice as the Pro2 Race, but sure last longer!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting, I've been using Armadillo Elites in goathead country for two seasons now, averaging at least a hit a week (more in summer, naturally). I've got 4500+ miles on them (already wore out and replaced a rear without a flat), and until last week didn't have a single flat. This week I got 2 flats with 3 punctures! (One tire let 2 through the tube before it had a chance to go down from the first one.) I'm probably going to add a liner to the front one because it takes all the hits.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Thinking. I'm about 420 miles into my set up 'Dillo Elites. 

They do seem to ride hard, if you've already got an aluminum frame it makes
it a bit harder to ride. That being said, the guy who said his average speed 
decreased - I've noticed they don't roll as nicely as the other tires I've used 
either.

However, I almost feel like my road bike is a mountain bike now - I'm fearless
going thru all kinds of debris. Maybe I'm just slower this season but the nice
ability to avoid flats can't be discounted. I've said I'll try the Krylions or Conti
Gatorskins when these crap out but no problem.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

aliensporebomb said:


> Thinking. I'm about 420 miles into my set up 'Dillo Elites.
> 
> They do seem to ride hard, if you've already got an aluminum frame it makes
> it a bit harder to ride. That being said, the guy who said his average speed
> ...


 I've got an aluminum frame, and I can't say I find it harder to ride with AEs, or even that they have a harsher ride. That said, they do feel slow to me, but that's just a feeling. I don't see any speed decrease on my GPS. Maybe you should experiment with tire pressure. I run 110 front, 120 rear. A lot of people say that's too high, but I weigh in at about 200lbs.

And it's really nice to be able to ride just about anywhere, and that thwack, thwack, thwack sound of a goat's head in the tread doesn't cause instant cursing anymore. This summer I discovered they're not perfect, but the odds have gone from about 90% that the noise means a flat to 99% that the sound means I've dulled another thorn


----------



## Fixation (Oct 31, 2009)

*Armadillo Elite Tires, One of the Best I Can Recommend*

I bought my Armadillo Elites 18 months ago. I have had no problem with them and find the ride quality to be pretty sweet for the density of the tread compound, much improved over the regular 700c Armadillos with steel beads. I ride long miles, skid stops (fixed gear), and miles of dirt, rocks, gravel. These tires take a beating like no other. The rear tire is just starting to square off after countless miles. 
I tried the Continental Gator Skins once. I tore the side wall as soon as I left pavement. I ditched those and returned to Armadillos. 
If you're concerned with losing speed, used them for training and switch to a lighter more compliant tire for events. I personally would race on the Armadillo Elites if I returned to competition. Nothing sucks like flatting out of a good finish in a race.
I can't say enough about these tires. They are a favorite and I recommend them to anybody who rides far and wide and doesn't want to turn back when the pavement ends. Absolutely worth $60/each.


----------

